# Goggles



## t_money31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry about this, but couldnt find it with the search bar.

what is the best tint to get for your goggles for all times of riding?(night, day, etc.)

also any suggestions on some good, yet affordable goggles?

much apperciated.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Best is probably an orange lense...since not all companies make Orange lense you want a lense above 60% VLT. Higher the better for night, lower the better for bright sun.

And what is your price range? Affordable is a relative term


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellow works for me as an all around tint. Works good at night and in cloudy conditions. They can get a little squinty during a bright day but it's never made my eyes hurt or anything. I keep a dark mirrored set around for the really bright days.


----------



## t_money31 (Nov 22, 2009)

the highest i really want to go is around 100 dollars, give or take a few.

and anybody heard anything about or used the Giro Station goggle? seems pretty decent to me, and for relativley cheap...

good day.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I recently picked up a set of Zeal Detonator SPX, and just used them for the last 2 days. They advertise as being good in variable conditions. Conditions were very sunny both days, but I spent a lot of timing riding a saddle that was in full shade, and then dumped out into a fully exposed bowl. My only basis for comparison is a pair of Spy Soldiers with persimmon lenses, but the Zeals cut glare better than the Soldiers (probably because of being polarized), and also provided better contrast in the shade. You can easily find them on closeout for $50 - $70. If you have some coin to drop check out the SPPX, with the spherical photochromatic lenses. I couldn't convince myself to drop 2 bills on them, but tried pretty hard.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

IMO, there is no one do-it-all lens. What you need is at least two lenses, one for day and one for night. Another member on this board recently picked up VZ Feenoms with a spare lens for under $100. One lens for day and the other for cloudy/night riding. I rock the same goggles with the same lenses and can say they are one of the best out there. He picked it up from Remember Delaware.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

If you really want to be set you need 3 lenses. One for very light conditions (sunny days), medium light conditions (cloudy) and flat ligth conditions. (very clouded, mist, night) For flat light conditions you have several lenses, like yellow and totally blank, you can see on the website of your gogggles how much light the different goggles let through.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

DC5R said:


> IMO, there is no one do-it-all lens. What you need is at least two lenses, one for day and one for night. Another member on this board recently picked up VZ Feenoms with a spare lens for under $100. One lens for day and the other for cloudy/night riding. I rock the same goggles with the same lenses and can say they are one of the best out there. He picked it up from Remember Delaware.


That was me...there's really only two sets up there right now in the Teen Spirit Color and Brown Luxe scheme with Bronze Chrome + Bonus Lense(Blue)...
Check out RememberDelaware if you like the color schemes ...if you do order from RD use the coupon 5Delaware i think it was..gets you $5 off.

This is the other site i was looking at buying from, RememberDelaware was just afew dollars cheaper. If you want the Black Gloss(just black frame) bronze chrome + bonus lense i guess you gotta contact them or something...
Von Zipper Feenom Goggles


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i'm guessing that an amber or persimmons lens would be the best to go with if you really didn't want to buy another lens since that's what most goggles come with, but as everyone has said, it's better to have at least two lenses.
The thing arsenic suggested looks like a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't have an ALL the time lens, but when it isn't sunny enough for my mirror persimmons, I wear a rose tint. Works well in low and flat light.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The best all around lens color I have tried is the Pink lenses from Oakley. I don't really care for the pink color itself, but man... the view is nice through them. As everyone said, there is no perfect lens for every condition. You will need a few. Persimmon lenses will be the most neutral. I just don't like how it tints the trails. $100 for a good pair of goggles is hard. You definitely want to go with spherical lenses and for your budget, that is almost non-existent. I'd just save up some more cash for better goggles. I spent $75 on my Dragon DX a couple of years ago thinking I wanted to save money only to end up buying a $130 pair Shaun White Oakleys. The spherical lenses on the Oakleys makes a world of difference against the non-spherical Dragon DX.

With that said, you can find previous years' Oakleys that are real nice. Look into the A-Frames or Crowbars. If you end up getting more cash for whatever reason, look into the $180 Smith I/O or I/OS. The Smiths have absolutely the best vision I have laid eyes through. Peripheral is niiiiicce. And the lenses are super easy to swap on them. The I/O line comes with and extra lens too


----------

